# Watercolour



## Darfion (Mar 29, 2006)

Waters edge:


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

i like this composition, it looks a little duller than the other tho... the white/brighter areas look a bit grey, again good technique tho :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2006)

So Darf...do you sell these things?


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 29, 2006)

Very simple, I mostly enjoy the colors in the hills in the background, the blues and yellows and hints of orange. Serene.


----------



## Darfion (Mar 30, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So Darf...do you sell these things?



Hi Core [wavy hand thingie]

I have sold a couple but not for a while.


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh, I love this one!   :thumbup:     That deep, rich blue sky is just beautiful!

Glad to see you posting these for us to enjoy.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 31, 2006)

I dont know much about art, but I know what I like and I like this alot.


----------

